# More random Mbuna shots



## Orbital (Jun 11, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2005)

they're beautiful fish! i especially like the third one. what is it?


----------



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

i like the 8th one


----------



## Orbital (Jun 11, 2005)

3rd is what they call a Ps. Elongatus Jewel spot, the one awesome kid likes is a Cyno. Afra Jalo reef.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Nice fish! I like the 8th one alot also, he's pretty neat looking!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Are all those yours or did you go to the store with a camera?


----------



## Orbital (Jun 11, 2005)

fish_doc said:


> Are all those yours or did you go to the store with a camera?


My friends give me a hard time, joking around that I have a fish store in my basement. :lol: They are all pics out of my tanks in the basement. :fish:

I aught to hit the LFS with a camera sometime though. I am friends with the owner of one place. He is moving to a new location and getting more tanks, including salt water setups. He is going to have over 200 tanks! :shock:


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I have been to one of our LFS with a camera and got many good shots of fish. Someday Ill get off this board for awhile long enough to edit them and add them to my website.


----------



## RacerX (Aug 27, 2005)

*nice*

is that in one tank if so what size?


----------



## Orbital (Jun 11, 2005)

four tanks, 75, 50, 29, & 20.


----------

